# iPad 3.2.1 update available



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Hook up your iPad to your computer and start iTunes....You'll see a popup box asking if you want to download and install the update, and (of course) have to click and agree to an agreement you won't read.  I'm downloading now, taking several minutes for the download.

Supposedly this has wifi connectivity improvements, adds Bing to Safari's search options, and fixes a number of relatively minor issues (Apple doesn't have bugs, just issues!).


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Don't be in a rush to disconnect....I noticed the download end, and almost disconnected my iPad.  I had a number of windows open, partly covering iTunes, and fortunately I was cautious and and closed the windows to check carefully first....There is a small box that informs you that it is preparing your iPad for updating, and now the updating process itself is running, taking a few more minutes.


----------



## luvshihtzu (Dec 19, 2008)

Thank you for the information.  My update took almost an hour to finish.  Hope it fixes the problem with the disconnecting WiFi.


----------



## tdmsu (Feb 5, 2010)

The update worked great for me... no more wifi issues!


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

Thanks I will do the upadate later when I get home from work.


----------



## Someone Nameless (Jul 12, 2009)

Thank you!

And THIS is exactly why I love it here.  Well, that and the people are so nice!  I'm not sure when I'd some of this information without this board!  (iPad updates, Kindle updates and downloads, etc)


----------



## kindlemama (Jan 5, 2010)

Thanks for the info!


----------



## lynninva (Feb 7, 2009)

The update option did not pop up automatically for me.  I clicked on the device in iTunes & it said it would check again for updates on July 20.  I'm not a patient person, so I chose the check now option.  It is now downloading & installing the update.  But I may in WWF withdrawal if I can't play any of the games for an hour. 

Thanks for letting us know about the update.

Edited to add:
I think the total time for me was less than 30 minutes.  Itunes re-started the iPad & said the update installation has been completed.


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

Boy, I'd love it if my wifi problems were solved with this! I'm hooking it up now


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

hsuthard said:


> Boy, I'd love it if my wifi problems were solved with this! I'm hooking it up now


Going to single band (G only) on my router improved my situation, then the combination of replacing my ipad and changing my router encryption pretty much eliminated my wifi troubles. I'm still glad to have the update! Good luck on yours, may His Jobness smile upon you!


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

Thanks I just updated tonight


----------



## rho (Feb 12, 2009)

Lord knows what happened to e but it got nearly done and I had an alert and had to do a full restore. Now I am off to see what might be missing ....


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

It took me forever as I had a bunch of apps that hadn't been transferred to my netbook, and then the netbooks started getting full so I had to move a bunch of stuff off of it, then the install stalled and I had to sart over...but it finally go done. 

Betsy


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

I haven't dropped my wireless connection once today after doing the update last night! Woohoo!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Woohoo, Holly, that's great!

Betsy


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

Thanks for the info. I haven't had any issues with mine dropping the wi-fi connection, but am sure the update will serve to improve my already great iPad!


----------



## rho (Feb 12, 2009)

I think I am still missing some things but the can't be important sice I can't figure out what they are  

I was recently having some issues of my wifi dropping out and having the iPad search  for it and it would take it a few try to get it again.  So far today it hasn't done it so fingers crossed that it took care of it


----------



## corkyb (Apr 25, 2009)

Is the update larger than the current system?  I have no room on my hard drive so am a little afraid to start the update.  I am down to about 7.5 MB I think.  Not good. I have to buy that hard drive and find someone who knows how to switch all my data as I am not going to try it myself.


----------



## rho (Feb 12, 2009)

It's looking like I may have to buy some apps again. Not a happy camper right now.  Be sure to occasionally sync your iPad to your computer just for the heck of it - the ones I am missing look like the weren't synced like that yet.  And they don't show up as installed or purchased......


If anyone has a brilliant idea how to get the back please please let me know


----------



## geko29 (Dec 23, 2008)

corkyb said:


> Is the update larger than the current system? I have no room on my hard drive so am a little afraid to start the update. I am down to about 7.5 MB I think. Not good. I have to buy that hard drive and find someone who knows how to switch all my data as I am not going to try it myself.


Even if it's smaller, it's still going to take additional space on your computer, first to download, then to unpack. Plan on needing about 700MB or better. 7.5MB isn't going to cut it--in fact, I'm amazed your machine hasn't crashed already. Are you sure you don't mean 7.5GB?


----------



## corkyb (Apr 25, 2009)

YEs,that is what I meant.  7.5 GB.  I am putting my computer in a certified apple shop later this week and upgrading to snow leopard and a 500 GB hard drive.
I have been having trouble downloading audible books also.
I think I need a new battery too.  Hopefully if I invest this amount of money, it will last me several more years.  I don't need the latest MBP. This one is a good one.


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

rho said:


> It's looking like I may have to buy some apps again. Not a happy camper right now. Be sure to occasionally sync your iPad to your computer just for the heck of it - the ones I am missing look like the weren't synced like that yet. And they don't show up as installed or purchased......
> 
> If anyone has a brilliant idea how to get the back please please let me know


Just redownload them from the store. It may look at first like you have to rebuy them, but it will eventually tell you they are previous purchases and you can download them again for free.

If you lose music or videos, you have to pay again, but apps are free to download again as needed once purchased.


----------



## geko29 (Dec 23, 2008)

corkyb said:


> YEs,that is what I meant. 7.5 GB.


Then you're fine. Obviously 7.5GB free isn't a sustainable level long-term (and you're taking steps to correct that), but it's way more than enough to download 3.2.1 and update your iPad.


----------



## corkyb (Apr 25, 2009)

Yes, I did that last night and it went fine and very quickly.  Thanks for your thoughts and help.  I appreciate it.
Paula


----------



## rho (Feb 12, 2009)

VictoriaP said:


> Just redownload them from the store. It may look at first like you have to rebuy them, but it will eventually tell you they are previous purchases and you can download them again for free.
> 
> If you lose music or videos, you have to pay again, but apps are free to download again as needed once purchased.


Thanks just spent an hour with apple on the phone - finally got it so my past purchases showed up - just not all of them . But I did download the main app I wanted again and it worked now I just have to try to figure out what else is missing to download them too.

Off to the thread about apps maybe it will jog my memory on some of them.


----------



## akpak (Mar 5, 2009)

Fingers crossed here that it will fix the WiFi issues. So far so good...


----------



## Patrizia (Oct 29, 2008)

sorry this happened to you but I appreciate it.. I have not updated in a while so I think I will sync before I do the update, thank you for that tip


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

The update kept prompting me to back up my purchases, so I did, even though I had to make space on the laptop to back them up.  That took longer than the update.  

Betsy


----------



## Patrizia (Oct 29, 2008)

I am working on it now.. I did the sync first so everything would be saved (took over an hour.. I am not big on this step since backup takes forever)  then updated the software and now waiting for the Ipad software to download to sync it.. wish me luck.. I'm going in 


ooooo we are syncing....

Another backup!! WHAT I just did this step.. NOT again.....

okay.. short backup.. thank goodness

I don't know about you guys but everytime I do this stuff on my Iphone or Ipad or anything with Itunes, it's always a nail biter.. the times I think it will be a few minutes takes hours and its always when they are closed.. I think I am almost there....it has the white line.. it's a good sign

I never had an issue with it dropping my wi fi so I am guessing this update won't be noticed much. The white line is almost full.. 

AH SUCCESS.. it has restarted and nothing is missing! At least thats out of the way  Thanks gang for all the info!


----------

